

Travel re-imbursement for Y Combinator interviews - pjg

I am curious about how YC reimburses teams they invite for interviews. Not so much as the amount but the form - do they write a paper check drawn on their local bank ? Or do they paypal ? Or do they ask for your bank information and do a wire transfer ?
======
atom-morgan
From every blog post I've read, their CFO writes you a check based on the
amount you tell them. Honor system.

------
outericky
Check

